# FORUM CRASHING.............IS IT JUST ME!!!!!!!!!!



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

keeps freezing and won't let me post comments or topics :?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Yep, defo something odd about the forum over the last couple of days. My 'view posts since last visit' list is 10 pages long, but the last 5 pages are empty :?


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Kept getting a lot of Could Not Contact DB errors when clicking on "Forum"


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

All,

It was a HDD Capacity error - full disk. This site produces 500MB per day of Log Files, and the auto archiving and FTP service had stopped, and the disk filled up. The impending crash resulted in the Site being down, and the Word Search Table becoming locked in the process, and corrupting.

The HDD issue was resolved on Saturday night at 2000 CET, and the Word Search issue, at 1500 CET yesterday.

Im happy to say that the site is now back to normal, and the Log files have a long way to go before they eat up the HDD again!

BR

Jae


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Jae 

Wasn't affected by this myself but would have a lot less money in the wallet if it wasn't for the forum.

We forget sometimes that there are people behind the scenes making it all possible.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

So what's the matter now - same issue?


----------

